# ★ Golden Azalea Shop | closed



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome to our shop! Please thoroughly read rules and such before ordering.


*RULES*
?Please be patient!
?We reserve the right to refuse any request if we deem necessary.
?Do not take credit for any work.
?You may cancel your order anytime _before_ it has been started.
?Payment must be paid ahead of starting.
?If you are unhappy with your finished product, you can ask for changes, but we won't be bending over backwards to make it to your standards. We won't be refunding (after we've started) unless we have decided not to fulfill the request. Be warned.
?Orders are first come, first serve. However, please do not send payment _until_ your request has been approved. When you're approved you'll be replied to with a total price, and at that time you can pay. Your request will be started sometime after you've paid.
?You can only order 1 piece at a time (1 form) from each artist. I.e. one for gfx and one for art.
?Please make sure you read the rules for whichever art you are requesting (following posts).

*RESERVING*
?You may reserve a slot if you wish. Simply reply with the post saying "reserved", and edit it asap. Let us know when you've updated it. Also put if you're reserving for art or gfx.
?The reserve must be edited within 24 hours or it will be disregarded.​
​


----------



## Sharona (Dec 29, 2014)

*RULES*
?Orders can take anywhere from 1 day to 2 weeks depending on availability.
?Please provide high quality reference shots.
?OCs are accepted.
?Click thumbnails for larger examples!



Spoiler: What I Offer



?Chibi Characters
*300 TBT* 
{strictly 1 char. no couples or villagers; request a Chibi Pack if you'd like those}


 




Spoiler: FORM



<chibi char>
Reference:
Details?:


?Villager Signatures
*200 TBT FOR ~6 LETTERS, +40 tbt for every additional letter*
{MAX 10 LETTERS}


 




Spoiler: FORM



<villager sig>
Word you'd like in villagers:
Villagers:


*Please note to only include the same amount of villagers as letters in your word, or provide more and have more options for me to choose from.

?Chibi Villager
*200 TBT*
{MAX 1}





Spoiler: FORM



<chibi villager>
Villager:
Humanize?:
Details?:


?Sketch
*100 TBT*
{MAX 1}


 




Spoiler: FORM



<sketch>
Reference:



?Chibi Pack (Lg)
*350 TBT per character, +250 for villager +100 tbt for background, +50 tbt for items*
{MAX: 2 characters, 2 villagers}





Spoiler: FORM



<chibi pack>
Reference:
Villager(s):
Background?:
Items?:
Humanize? (villagers only):
Details?:







*SLOTS*
✿: Fee has been paid
✩: Project has been started, and cannot be refunded
--
Currently not accepting requests.

*COMPLETED*
{Alphabetical Order}
• pengutango - chibi char
• Sej - chibi pack
• starlark - sketch

​
​


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

*RULES*
?Orders can take anywhere from 1 day to 2 weeks depending on availability.
?Renders are highly appreciated but I am able to render images myself. Please provide high quality renders/images.
?Anime sigs are non-animated.
?Stocks/backgrounds will be chosen by me. You may request that I work with a certain stock if you wish, but if I foresee there being issues with it, I'll likely deny your request.
?I prefer to work with smaller sized signatures. If you request a certain size, I will do my best to stick to it. My signatures tend to switch sizes quite often during creation. Please don't expect the size you request to be the size it is when it's finished.
?Banners can be used for shops, cycle threads, etc. They can be animated.
?Click thumbnails for larger examples!



Spoiler: What I Offer



?Anime Signatures
*150 TBT*, +50 if image requires rendering





Spoiler: FORM



<anime sig>
Render/pic:
Text:
Size:
Details?:


?Banners
*400~ TBT depending on size*


 




Spoiler: FORM



<banner>
Render/pic:
Text:
Size:
Details?:



MORE OLDER CREATIONS CAN BE VIEWED HERE.



*SLOTS*
✿: Fee has been paid
✩: Project has been started, and cannot be refunded
--
Currently not accepting requests.

*COMPLETED*
{Alphabetical Order}
• Sej - sig​
​
​​​


----------



## Sharona (Dec 29, 2014)

bloop


----------



## pengutango (Dec 29, 2014)

Can I reserve a slot for art? About to head to bed so I'll have to edit this in the morning. 

*EDIT:* Actually, just art for now. XD Gonna think more about GFX

*EDIT 2: *Here's my form~

<chibi char>
Reference: *Without Cape:*


Spoiler:  
















*With Cape:*


Spoiler:  
















Details?:


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

FORM
<chibi pack>
Reference: 



Spoiler: ref










Background?: Yes please, could my mayor and Marshal(the villager I want to be drawn with my mayor) be sitting down at a park having a picnic?
Items?: Only a picnic basket 
Details?: Nope! 

750 TBT right?


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Can I reserve a slot for art? About to head to bed so I'll have to edit this in the morning.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, just art for now. XD Gonna think more about GFX


Yup, your reserve is being added~ you have 24 hours to edit it :3


Sej said:


> FORM
> <chibi char>
> Reference:
> 
> ...


Sharon's actually changed the price for a chibi char to 300 tbt, so your request is approved and being added. :3 feel free to pay when you'd like~


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> Yup, your reserve is being added~ you have 24 hours to edit it :3
> 
> Sharon's actually changed the price for a chibi char to 300 tbt, so your request is approved and being added. :3 feel free to pay when you'd like~



Thank you!  I will pay her now 
I may order some GFX soon <3


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Could I change my order to a chibi pack and I redo my order pls?  
I have already send TBT for my mayor, so I will need to pay for the villager and the bg. I don't want an item 
I could re-do my form?


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could I change my order to a chibi pack and I redo my order pls?
> I have already send TBT for my mayor, so I will need to pay for the villager and the bg. I don't want an item
> I could re-do my form?



Sure! you can re-do your form. after you've edited it'll be re-approved and then you can pay the remainder :3


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> Sure! you can re-do your form. after you've edited it'll be re-approved and then you can pay the remainder :3



Thank you!  I have edited my form.


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thank you!  I have edited my form, and a I will pay the reminder when I get the ok that the price is right etc



She says the price is right yup! -the 300 you've paid, so 450 :3


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> She says the price is right yup! -the 300 you've paid, so 450 :3



Sent!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2014)

<anime sig>
Render/pic: [x]
Text: 永遠 人生
Size: 500 x 200
Details?: (needs rendering,, hope it's not too hard to render since it's kinda sketchy :^[ )


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> <anime sig>
> Render/pic: [x]
> Text: 永遠 人生
> Size: 500 x 200
> Details?: (needs rendering,, hope it's not too hard to render since it's kinda sketchy :^[ )



that render looks so cute c:
accepted! total is 200 tbt, thanks!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> that render looks so cute c:
> accepted! total is 200 tbt, thanks!



yay alright~ sending bells now


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Nvm sorry just saw that u can only order 1 form at a time, sorry!


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Nvm sorry just saw that u can only order 1 form at a time, sorry!



I'm actually gonna change that to one form/req per person. So you can order 1 from me and 1 from Sharchie. c:


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> I'm actually gonna change that to one form/req per person. So you can order 1 from me and 1 from Sharchie. c:



Aww yay ty! 

<anime sig>
Render/pic: http://giphy.com/gifs/kawaii-cute-girls-neko-girl-E2TzDxzrWXLDG This needs rendering
Text: Sej
Size: 400x200
Details?: Could you keep the gif on the gif please?


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

qAq omg this stuff is adorable i'm just going to slip an order form in here hope i'm not too late >v<


Spoiler: orduh



*<sketch>*
*Reference(s)*:http://sta.sh/2mmre2dw5vy


----------



## Sharona (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> qAq omg this stuff is adorable i'm just going to slip an order form in here hope i'm not too late >v<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: orduh
> ...



Accepted! total is 100 tbt c:
I'll add you to the list in the morning unless im capable to do it now (on mobile P: )


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aww yay ty!
> 
> <anime sig>
> Render/pic: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Shimeji-Fantasista-Doll-Gif-397035238 This needs rendering
> ...



Hmm that might be a bit difficult to render :/ i have to go frame by frame and render it each time. I can make an attempt but i might have to charge a bit more! let me know if you're okay with that. I'd say maybe...150 tbt added onto the 150 sig price.


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> Hmm that might be a bit difficult to render :/ i have to go frame by frame and render it each time. I can make an attempt but i might have to charge a bit more! let me know if you're okay with that. I'd say maybe...150 tbt added onto the 150 sig price.



I really don't mind finding a different one, one sec 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would this one be easier?  
http://giphy.com/gifs/kawaii-cute-girls-neko-girl-E2TzDxzrWXLDG


----------



## Kaey (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> I really don't mind finding a different one, one sec
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yea, that should be easier c: 
Accepted~ total price is 200 tbt *_*!
will add you to my list now~

(also can you edit your form from b4 with that so it's all in one place c: ty)


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> Yea, that should be easier c:
> Accepted~ total price is 200 tbt *_*!
> will add you to my list now~
> 
> (also can you edit your form from b4 with that so it's all in one place c: ty)



Sorry for late reply! D:
Okay!  Sending 200 TBT now 
Edit: I have edited form


----------



## pengutango (Dec 29, 2014)

I edited my form~  Let me if everything's good and I'll send payment then.


----------



## Sharona (Dec 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Can I reserve a slot for art? About to head to bed so I'll have to edit this in the morning.
> 
> *EDIT:* Actually, just art for now. XD Gonna think more about GFX
> 
> ...



Accepted, that will be 300 tbt!


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Omg I seriously can't wait for my art and GFX to be done!  
Your art and GFX is so precious :')


----------



## pengutango (Dec 29, 2014)

Sharchie said:


> Accepted, that will be 300 tbt!



Awesome! Will send over payment in a lil bit. Thanks again.


----------



## Sharona (Dec 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg I seriously can't wait for my art and GFX to be done!
> Your art and GFX is so precious :')


Aww thank you! That makes me very happy to hear that > u <



starlark said:


> qAq omg this stuff is adorable i'm just going to slip an order form in here hope i'm not too late >v<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: orduh
> ...



Hope you like it! Full image here <--

---
One art spot is open c:


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## starlark (Dec 30, 2014)

Sharchie said:


> Aww thank you! That makes me very happy to hear that > u <
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i absolutely love it! keep doing what you're doing, i'm staying subscribed for more c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 30, 2014)

FORM:
<villager sig>
Word you'd like in villagers: Utopia
Villagers: Marina, Julian, Tangy, Lolly, Chrissy, Stitches

Total is 200 TBT right? c:


----------



## Sharona (Dec 30, 2014)

starlark said:


> i absolutely love it! keep doing what you're doing, i'm staying subscribed for more c:


Glad to hear that! and thank you ^^~



Illyana said:


> FORM:
> <villager sig>
> Word you'd like in villagers: Utopia
> Villagers: Marina, Julian, Tangy, Lolly, Chrissy, Stitches
> ...


Accepted and yup, 200 tbt is correct! Did you want the villagers in that specific order?


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2014)

OMG, I am so excited!
I love your work ahh!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 30, 2014)

Sharchie said:


> Glad to hear that! and thank you ^^~
> 
> 
> Accepted and yup, 200 tbt is correct! Did you want the villagers in that specific order?



Any order you think the colors would look good in is fine c: Sending tbt now!


----------



## Kaey (Dec 30, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aww yay ty!
> 
> <anime sig>
> Render/pic: http://giphy.com/gifs/kawaii-cute-girls-neko-girl-E2TzDxzrWXLDG This needs rendering
> ...



had some troubles with the render :# but i hope you like it~





i'm sry but after this i'm gonna have to stick to the no gif render rule `-` i'm not entirely sure what size signatures should be kept to so. also they make the quality rly bad LOL


----------



## Sharona (Dec 30, 2014)

livestreaming pengutango's drawing~ anyone can come and watch if they want to 
link
I most likely wont respond on chat after a bit since the livestream website lags when i draw

Edit: Closed livestream, was tired of drawing for the night. Been at it for quite a while. Aiming to finish tomorrow~


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Kaeluh said:


> had some troubles with the render :# but i hope you like it~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you! 
Sorry I made it so hard aha, but I really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Sharona (Dec 31, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Can I reserve a slot for art? About to head to bed so I'll have to edit this in the morning.
> 
> *EDIT:* Actually, just art for now. XD Gonna think more about GFX
> 
> ...


Hope you like it c:


Spoiler: drawing











-----
One art spot is open!


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Sharona said:


> Hope you like it c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing
> ...



She looks so pretty :')
Good job!


----------



## Sharona (Dec 31, 2014)

Sej said:


> She looks so pretty :')
> Good job!



hehe thank you ^_^
Hate to say this but yours is going to take a bit longer than hers, there's just so much i want to draw on it


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Sharona said:


> hehe thank you ^_^
> Hate to say this but yours is going to take a bit longer than hers, there's just so much i want to draw on it



No problem! 
Take your time


----------



## Kaey (Jan 1, 2015)

Bumparoo


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2015)

Sharona said:


> Hope you like it c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing



Cute!! Thanks again for drawing her!


----------



## sej (Jan 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Jan 8, 2015)

ahh sorry for being inactive, was busy with family over the holidays and school has started again for me so its been taking a good chunk of my time... I'll definitely get to work on requests possibly tomorrow or friday!


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Sharona said:


> ahh sorry for being inactive, was busy with family over the holidays and school has started again for me so its been taking a good chunk of my time... I'll definitely get to work on requests possibly tomorrow or friday!



No problem! Christmas and school is very time consuming! 
I'm still really looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

Are the requests open?


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> Are the requests open?



I think all of them are


----------



## Sharona (Jan 8, 2015)

Plasticlizards said:


> Are the requests open?



Yes, requests are still open!


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

Bump!
Still really looking forward to my art!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Sharona (Jan 14, 2015)

my god im so sorry for being so inactive on here. I definitely did not forget about these, slowly working on drawing while I have spare time. I know I'm way over two weeks now so I'll try to finish asap!


----------



## sej (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump! c:
I am sure it will be well worth it when it is finished! C:


----------



## Sharona (Feb 9, 2015)

Sej said:


> FORM
> <chibi pack>
> Reference:
> 
> ...



So sorry for being weeks late but here it is! image here

Going to close requests, I dont really have much time to draw anymore.


----------



## sej (Feb 9, 2015)

Sharona said:


> So sorry for being weeks late but here it is! image here
> 
> Going to close requests, I dont really have much time to draw anymore.



No problem! I love it!
Tysm!! It looks awesome!


----------

